# RE: Are these installations up to code? :)



## firefighterjake (Oct 27, 2010)

My wife and I went to Mystic Seaport and Sturbridge Village a couple of weekends ago . . . of course I saw these old woodstove installations and had to take photos for you guys . . . think of it as "old time" wood porn.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 27, 2010)

Is that a steamer for wood bending?  Pretty cool

Those other 2 shots are the old skool version of Magic Heat  LOL.  They should install a chamber meant to collect the creosote and just clean that out once a week- maximize output, minimize cleaning, and re-burn the creosote


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 27, 2010)

AP . . . I'm pretty sure that is a steamer to bend wood since this was at Mystic and was the "lobster shack" where they build the old-time lobster traps.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 27, 2010)

didnt see signs of dripping creosote xcept 1 maybe........main point is no housefires?


----------



## jharkin (Oct 27, 2010)

~*~vvv~*~ said:
			
		

> didnt see signs of dripping creosote xcept 1 maybe........main point is no housefires?



Ive been to Sturbridge a few times.  The village is a reproduction. Every building is authentic, but they all came from different towns around New England ans were  moved to the Sturbridge site.

Ive never visited in winter so I don't know how many of those old stoves are still used (they do have cooking fireplaces going in summer). So if there were old creosote stains they might be long gone...


----------



## vvvv (Oct 27, 2010)

jharkin said:
			
		

> ~*~vvv~*~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see standing building & read a firemans implications which coincide? proof of pudding= they didnt burn the structure down regardless of what the code says,eh? probly they knew moreso how to deal with it than talk about it from a designated online title...........LOL


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been the the Sturbridge Village a few times and that school house stove setup is hilarious. If I'm not mistaken it makes few bends, goes around a corner, and continues on into the void. Similar type of "oh my goodness" can be experienced at Strawberry Banke. I'm sure chimney inspection and cleaning was at the forefront when these things were in constant use. People in those days knew the dangers and accepted the responsibilities, people today....egads, I shudder to think what would happen if non Hearth.com members had something lie that in their house.


----------



## Shari (Oct 27, 2010)

That school house one reminds of my dads ol' barrel stove in his garage.  "More pipe inside = more heat inside" was Dad's motto.

I still have the cast iron door from that old burner.

Funny, now that I think about it I don't remember Dad ever cleaning it.  

Shari


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 27, 2010)

Here's a goodie...


----------



## Pagey (Oct 28, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Here's a goodie...



WTF is the purpose, exactly?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 28, 2010)

Pagey said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damned if I know...More pipe = more surface area?
Couldn't afford a Magic Heat?


----------



## struggle (Oct 28, 2010)

Pagey said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is so you can throw thing through it like a basketball hoop. 

It would require a chimney brush splitter though for cleanig the pipe and they might be hard to find.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 28, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Here's a goodie...



Wow! He should have put that money into a new front door vs all that pipe. Probably would have better results too.


----------



## heating8 (Oct 28, 2010)

lets hope it's not a gas can.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 28, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Here's a goodie...


saw a similar setup in an old movie with a coal stove


----------



## ironpony (Oct 28, 2010)

heating8 said:
			
		

> lets hope it's not a gas can.




if you warm the gas before putting in your car you get better mileage


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 28, 2010)

Incidentally . . . the photo that looks like a school house is actually a chapel at Mystic Seaport.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 28, 2010)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Incidentally . . . the photo that looks like a school house is actually a chapel at Mystic Seaport.



jake, In your 3rd photo, did you see the house/building at OSV that has the exact same type setup? (I was at OSV last weekend, and there was a stove in the center of the room, and the pipe went horizontally for about 20 feet just as shown in your Mystic Pic)

We won a family pass to OSV this year, so I thinkwe have been there 6-7 times so far.

duh......its the photo in your 4th pic ......ok, I'm a dufus.

BTW, my kids were transfixed by the guys in the blacksmiths shop....I ws too...think we were there for about a half hour


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 28, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got sucked in by the blacksmith and then more sucked in by the water powered saw mill.....funny, that whole 20ft of horizontal pipe (maybe theres a 1" rise for every 10'-15') must have been the rule of thumb for the time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 28, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 4th photo is in fact the only pic I took at Old Sturbridge Village . . . this was in the general store . . . and what you don't see in the photo (but you saw most likely) was the the pipe going through the wall into the adjoining room for another 10 feet before being hooked into an even smaller woodstove.

And for the record . . . the blacksmith shop is wicked cool.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Oct 28, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the mill saw was very cool.....they had it running sort of the day we were there, but not actually sawing as the water flow was not enough.
The water wheel to power the grist mill was very cool too...that was running, and you can go underneath and see the huge beams and gears.
The more I go there, the more I like it.


----------



## vvvv (Oct 28, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


duh, there was no rule & if the building survived, it survived.period!,duh.


----------



## Tom Pencil (Oct 28, 2010)

struggle said:
			
		

> Pagey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like they did not want to take the picture down that would be behind the piping so they framed it in.


----------



## PapaDave (Oct 30, 2010)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> Here's a goodie...



Early prototype for magic heat.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, you guys -excluding Shari - scare me. Forget the pipes, whose bunns in pic 4??


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 8, 2010)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Ok, you guys -excluding Shari - scare me. Forget the pipes, whose bunns in pic 4??



Random passerby . . . not my wife . . . she makes it a point to stay behind me when I'm wielding my camera.


----------



## argus66 (Nov 8, 2010)

scary thing is some friends of mine in upstate ny have way scarier  set up then these...


----------

